# I Was Looking for a Retro Corner...



## TheLostPhotographer (Jul 13, 2007)

... and this is as close as I found. So...

I've recently been buying loads of old classic cameras and not so classics and trying to shoot in the mood of that era. Great fun that makes you really appreciate how difficult photography was pre auto everything and digital.

Here's a recent attempt on a 1957 Yashica 35mm range finder.








Cameras are for using - not looking at


----------



## Mitica100 (Jul 14, 2007)

True, true...


----------



## blackdoglab (Jul 14, 2007)

just out of curiosity, what film?


----------



## TheLostPhotographer (Jul 14, 2007)

blackdoglab said:


> just out of curiosity, what film?



Kodak 400CN Pro (only because I ran out of Ilford HP5).


The processing was a bit ****. The drying marks show quite clearly on the scans. No scratches mind.


e2a; This I took to the lab who decided they aren't doing anymore B&W processing. They then sent it away for processing and scanning. Took 10 days. I then pointed out that it was a C41 process film. Should only have taken 2 hours and the negs would have been washed properly.


----------

